# First Schwinn and need help with info on it...thanks



## Robertriley (Oct 5, 2014)

*1940 Schwinn Front and Read Drum Brakes*




Hey guys, 
I've been collecting for about 5 or so years or now and finally picked up a schwinn.  Can I please get some info on it?

Lincoln made by Chicago Cycle Supply Company; Serial E25769


----------



## whitefiretiger (Oct 5, 2014)

Pictures would be useful as well


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 5, 2014)

any better pics?from what i can see,it's prewar and been repainted.pics of the chainguard side will help also.
looks like a nice bike though.the front drum is cool,but the fork looks to be bent.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 5, 2014)

*1940  Schwinn straightbar*

Missing tank and carrier.  Cool funky rider with some good parts!

Nice find!


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 6, 2014)

Twin drum brakes, very nice score. Fork is indeed bent, any established shop will have the tools to put it right, though it will need to be removed first. Lots of potential there.
-Geoff


----------



## spoker (Oct 6, 2014)

way nice find,the rack and tank if you decide to put them on will make it an awesome find and those 2 parts are way more common than the dual brake setup,and dont worry about the chips,iv heard ppl try to put chips and stuff in just to give the bike fake patina!!!!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 6, 2014)

*Any idea on a year?*

Anyone have an idea on the year?


----------



## thatonejohn (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like a high visibility paint job to me.  Possibly akin to the Brits driving around without their lights on during WWII and painting black and white stripes on everything


----------



## thatonejohn (Oct 6, 2014)

Is this the one for sale in Cheyenne Wyoming?


----------



## spoker (Oct 6, 2014)

if you posr the seial number someone will give you the year,should be under the pedals on the frame or on the left side or the frame where the wheel axle is


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 6, 2014)

*Serial number*

Serial number E25769


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 6, 2014)

1940


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 6, 2014)

*Thanks*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 1940




Your the man!  Do you have a pic that you can post so I can see what it is supposed to look like.  I told a friend take I would only keep it if it fits in with the rest of my bikes...1940 is perfect.  I'd like to know a model if you know it too.

Thanks to bob cycle too, I just noticed that he added the year in the title.....thanks guys, I think I'll make it a keeper


----------



## larock65 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Junker!*

I will come by to take care of it for you.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 6, 2014)

*I'll trade you straight up for the bullnose*

Bring that colson over for the trade...lol


----------



## larock65 (Oct 6, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Bring that colson over for the trade...lol




Funny Man! 
Congrats on the Schwinn! 
Was great to meet you and Kris as well on the Cyclone Coaster Ride.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 8, 2014)

If those tires are gum wall snakebellys Im guessing some of your BMX friends will be interested.
-Brian


----------



## bike (Oct 8, 2014)

*Schwinn built swins are more valueable*

than those 
"made by Chicago Cycle Supply Company"


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2014)

*The bike was shipped today*

It ran about $220 to breakdown and ship the bike and it should be here next Monday or Tuesday.  Even with the shipping and other parts needed, I think I will still be ok.  does anyone know what the price on a period correct rack should be?  How about a tank?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 8, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> It ran about $220 to breakdown and ship the bike and it should be here next Monday or Tuesday.  Even with the shipping and other parts needed, I think I will still be ok.  does anyone know what the price on a period correct rack should be?  How about a tank?



Sending you a pm


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 8, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> It ran about $220 to breakdown and ship the bike and it should be here next Monday or Tuesday.  Even with the shipping and other parts needed, I think I will still be ok.  does anyone know what the price on a period correct rack should be?  How about a tank?



Sent you pm about the rack you were looking at.. no go on that...postwar


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 8, 2014)

Hell I'd ride it like that... really awesome with the dual drum upgrade sans other crap..
Kids custom paint jobs rad too


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2014)

*I'm getting it from the original owner too*

I'm getting it from the original owner too.....I should find out more info from him


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 10, 2014)

*I just looked up a completed auction on ebay*

These have to be the most expensive vintage wheel set I have ever owned.  I believe this one is the same....I could be wrong.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-PRE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> These have to be the most expensive vintage wheel set I have ever owned.  I believe this one is the same....I could be wrong.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-PRE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Do you even realize you got the rear drum brake hub too?!?! That's like Uber valuable.  I don't even like schwinns but I'm foaming with jealousy!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2014)

I think this is prolly what your bike looked like.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ghtbar-Dual-Drums&highlight=schwinn+drum+rear


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 10, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I think this is prolly what your bike looked like.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ghtbar-Dual-Drums&highlight=schwinn+drum+rear




That was a nice original that would clean up for about $1800.  

Most valuable parts on this bike are the wheels.  This bike is dying to be restored to its old glory.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 10, 2014)

*Thanks for the bikewhorder*

I was looking to keep it but the interest is pretty crazy out there.  I was 80/20 on keeping it and it's dropped to 70/30 now.  I'm a fan of all prewar bikes and it was nice to stumble onto something nice that I don't have, but it would be stupid not to entertain offers.  It comes in on Monday....we will have to see.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 13, 2014)

*It's at home, cleaned up and put back together*


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks great.  Sweet bike. I want it!


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 13, 2014)

Strange but it looks like a postwar front fender the way the dimples are?


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 13, 2014)

*Not sure*

I'm not sure, I'm not a Schwinn guy.  It was crazy not having a coaster brake, damn near ran into the gate leaving the backyard.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 14, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Strange but it looks like a postwar front fender the way the dimples are?



Just the shadow in that picture. . It's correct 40


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 14, 2014)

*Daytime photo*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Just the shadow in that picture. . It's correct 40


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 15, 2014)

That turned out great!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 15, 2014)

*Thanks*



Ozark Flyer said:


> That turned out great!





 I took it out to lunch for the second day in a row...the wife is getting jealous.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> I took it out to lunch for the second day in a row...the wife is getting jealous.



Looks like that fork could come a wee bit more forward?


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 15, 2014)

*You are correct*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Looks like that fork could come a wee bit more forward?




Yah....Joe straightened it for me and said the same thing....I was so anxious to ride it that I just told him that it's ok.  I can go back and tweak it later.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 20, 2014)

*The Prewar Drum Brakes work great for being OG cables and all*

We did about 15 miles yesterday and my big 265 pound MMA friend rode the Schwinn the whole time.  I guess I have to give Schwinn it's props for that.   I ordered a Knock off repop tank for it until I can find a correct one and decide if it's staying in the herd of non-Schwinn rides.  I also picked up a rare 1936 Roadmaster flat tank and I know I don't have room for both of them.

 Here's a pic of the shed and It's a pain to get into the toolbox.  This doesn't count the one on the way, 2 inside and one a friend is borrowing.  Now that I think about it....maybe more than one needs to go...lol


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 20, 2014)

Bike looks great! I'm working on an old junker myself. Hope to get it up and running soon tho!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 24, 2014)

*I added a tank today*

I wanted a tank on the Schwinn but didn't want to ruin a OG paint tank so I ordered a new repop on ebay and painted it up. The cool thing was to try to paint it like the guy who painted the bike 50-60 years ago. I'm guessing he would keep it simple, so that's what I did.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 24, 2014)

*Nice work....*

I would ride it!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2014)

*I ride it but I have been sharing the love with the others*

I've been riding the 37 zep mostly but this come in second right now


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 26, 2014)

The tank looks perfectly funky on it too….!!!

Bravo!!!


----------

